# Diva spreads



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

As the title says !

1st up is AJ, her shorts seem designed to limit crotch exposure.
Then we have Nikki who was spread eagled like a boss, seemed very intentional as she left them open for a couple seconds then snapped them shut - Ref looks to have a prime view.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm going to check back in here, periodically.

hh​


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

could i have some more please


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like this could be a winner of a thread. One that would drive the RTC guy nuts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is definitely an issue that requires some study OP :clap


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Alls it takes is a sharp eye and a pornographic mind,,, err I mean photographic !
Spreads can be over in an instant, or in Nikkis case last quite a while.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm glad this thread was pretty much what I hoped it would be when I clicked it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ has had a few.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a few more, some reason my post count was bumped down from 10 to 9 and can't post pics right now
edit: and its not bumping back up hmmmm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OP done made a thread with great potential. :woolcock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Found some AJ. :woolcock Think there should be some more nikki and Brie, an surely some Layla out there. Will post If I come across them. :agree:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

as much as i'd enjoy thread as much as any other red blooded male 










:draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Posted this in the main WOW thread but still, one of the best spreads in a while.

Nikki Bella with that cameltoe :woolcock :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> as much as i'd enjoy thread as much as any other red blooded male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sig provided some good ones. :agree:


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Found some AJ. :woolcock Think there should be some more nikki and Brie, an surely some Layla out there. Will post If I come across them. :agree:


You da man bro.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*subscribed*


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

A couple more, here we see that even though Summer has painted on latex shorts, the crotch, like AJ's, is also designed to prevent over exposure ,, Nonetheless, I spy a shimmering camel toe !
Next is Bri Mode, was over in a flash. There is bound to be a wardrobe malfunction one of these days, crotch material can only take so much.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Jesus Christ, your dissection of the photos and acting like they want to show you their vaginas is CREEPY AS FUUUCK.

Put some pants on and go outside.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That's where the blood comes out.

Sorry, guys.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Jesus Christ, your dissection of the photos and acting like they want to show you their vaginas is CREEPY AS FUUUCK.
> 
> Put some pants on and go outside.


If diva spread shots give you the heebee geebees, ya don't have to look - The "dissection" is done with a touch of humor, you don't seem very perceptive to say the least.
I got 3 kids, no stranger to snatch here but hey, if they want to flash it I'll look. Nikki especially relishes in exposing herself, if you think they don't want guys oogling over them you got a few screws lose in your noggin jack.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT AJ


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking at the thread title, I was expecting to be disappointed. OP surprised me.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Hope you guys are having a good Sunday. Just dropping in to say that all of you disgust me and you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Hope you guys are having a good Sunday. Just dropping in to say that all of you disgust me and you should be ashamed of yourselves.


TAKE THAT BACK. :cuss:


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> TAKE THAT BACK. :cuss:


Okay. Sorry about that.

H̶o̶p̶e̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶S̶u̶n̶d̶a̶y̶.̶ Just dropping in to say that all of you disgust me and you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Right_To_Censor said:


> Okay. Sorry about that.
> 
> H̶o̶p̶e̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶ ̶a̶r̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶S̶u̶n̶d̶a̶y̶.̶ Just dropping in to say that all of you disgust me and you should be ashamed of yourselves.


:cry


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm doubly ashamed - Only thing that would make me feel better is more diva gash !


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Opened this thread expecting a bait and switch, surprisingly i didnt get that.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Not quite a spread, but a rather appealing rear view of Paige at HIAC


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

More Paige with da fishnets


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this is my favorite thread


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

This is now my favorite thread of all time.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I love madison!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I am NOT ashamed of myself...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

The queen of spreads, Melina ...






























... and Eve Torres ...












... also i found Mickie James ...


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> I am NOT ashamed of myself...


Nor should you be !
Looks like AJ made a move to fondle her rectum, then remembered she was in public.
edit: watched it again [then again], its the other chicks hand


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

metallon said:


>


:cry once upon a time...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:noah

My face would be like that if i had the chance to plow that


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm hoping for a Lana spread soon .. WWE style, I know there are some previous pics of her floating out there.
No she doesn't wrestle but shes bound to get knocked on her ass one of these days by someone, hopefully she'll flash a little gash when she does. "Putin Panties" maybe ??


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Not many quality spreads lately, here are a couple I picked up from Summer at the recent PPV


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Sticky this thread please!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Any pics of Charlotte spread? Or Mic Foleys daughter?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

:lenny


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

evilshade said:


> Any pics of Charlotte spread? Or Mic Foleys daughter?


Charlotte has her legs open at least once a match.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Now this is a creepy thread if I ever saw one. Jesus...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

That first picture is disgusting. The second one is pretty good.

But this is still a fucked up thread.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, you guys don't like diva crotch shots no one is twisting your arm to view, move long nothing to see here !


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ is amazing


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Subscribed.

Someone has to be able to find some older ones of say christy hemme,ashley etc 

My god Melina...:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with vintage diva cooch, I endorse this suggestion ! [As long as its not too vintage, Mullah ect]


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

saadzown said:


> AJ is amazing


Yes. Yes she is.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Creepin' up on the pussy


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

More from AJ, and an impressive spread from whats her name.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dat AJ. :nice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Charlotte, with great camel toe









Brooke


----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

sighs


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Bae dat pwussay so good.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte, with great camel toe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most well defined Diva CT's ever, great post. Only time I have ever seen her is when she was on smackdown or raw last week.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Some semi vintage Keebler


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

I think I love this thread, Maggle!


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte, with great camel toe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my baby girl. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

metallon said:


>


:homer beautiful. 

To add to that heres a closer shot with a bit more defined cameltoe


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just gotta say Best. Thread. Ever


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> :homer beautiful.
> 
> To add to that heres a closer shot with a bit more defined cameltoe


Who is she be ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HornSnaggle said:


> Who is she be ?


Thats Sasha banks and Alexa Bliss.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If I'm going to be touching myself during a thread, it better be one with Daniel Bryan! 


Seriously,this thread is inspired and I am inspired by it too.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats Sasha banks and Alexa Bliss.


guess ill have to make an effort to watch nxt then, never seen it not even once


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

No one tops Mickie James from the cotton panties era. I'm still surprised her mudflaps didn't pop out at Mania 22.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Queen of spreads


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

New spreads few and far in between lately, here are some pilfered gif spreads to keep it going.
2 womb eye views of AJ and the bend over flapper spread from mickie james.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

A couple more.

First, a semi gape from kelly kelly










Then another inverted contortion from mickie james


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

A couple more, 1 from Bri, other one I'm not sure, Bri again or AJ ?
Crotch looks familiar, so do the shows ....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HornSnaggle said:


> A couple more, 1 from Bri, other one I'm not sure, Bri again or AJ ?
> Crotch looks familiar, so do the shows ....


The last one is Nikki, Brie doesn't have delicious thick thighs like that.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

This thread makes me want to human centipede myself to these spreads


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

MillionDollarProns said:


> This thread makes me want to human centipede myself to these spreads


Hmm well,,,, Hope you like recycled leftovers !


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Apparently Maryse slipped out of her very small pants at Fatal 4 Way PPV when she was getting pinned so I guess you could study that first?!


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Feel free to post, can't do it all myself ,,, So many diva crotches, so little time !


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Angalina love.


----------



## Fan Since 5 (Nov 22, 2012)

Great spread of Paige on latest Smackdown if anyone could be bothered posting it


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, I'll be bothered, will be watching later on 2nite


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

AJ tho


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Unfortunately a bit dark & blurry


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Some more jpg pilfered from gifs - 2 mickey james, 1 AJ other I'm not sure, maybe james again.
Never paid much attention to james when she was active, never realized she was such a raging exhibitionist.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

...Man, this is some creepy ass shit. 

This is one way to scare off any female wrestler from viewing these forums.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

AJ spreads em like a chick that likes a hard pounding, my god.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

JD said:


> ...Man, this is some creepy ass shit.
> 
> This is one way to scare off any female wrestler from viewing these forums.


Oh yeah, I'm sure they'll be completely shocked to find out that guys oogle over half naked hussys. Everyone knows "sex sells", that is their purpose, that is why you don't see ugly, fat divas and thats why they wear just enough to cover their private parts.
don't like it, don't view would be my advice. As long as they continue to flaunt it, I'll post it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> AJ spreads em like a chick that likes a hard pounding, my god.


 She likes spreading eagle. She's such a teases


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

This thread should be a sticky


----------



## 김슬기 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

HornSnaggle said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure they'll be completely shocked to find out that guys oogle over half naked hussys. Everyone knows "sex sells", that is their purpose, that is why you don't see ugly, fat divas and thats why they wear just enough to cover their private parts.
> don't like it, don't view would be my advice. As long as they continue to flaunt it, I'll post it.


But a thread about it? 

About them spreading their legs?

In a match?

Man.

Okay.

They wear more than some of the males do, fuck you mean?


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Not sure what your problem or purpose is JD, you are free to have your views but to continuously post your displeasure really only keeps bumping this thread so more and more can see it.
If you ran a poll you'd be slammed about 100 to 2, so you are in the extreme minority.

If you think this thread is out of line, try reporting it. If that don't work then don't look if womans crotches bother you so much. Many of these woman if not most are exhibitionist hussy's and would be offended if you didn't look at what they are flashing on a weekly basis.

After all ,if they didn't want to flash any gash to the world at large they could simply wear tights ,,, Its not like they are completely unaware that they are going to be flashing crotch shots out there grappling around in skimpy attire.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

More "creepy" diva shots - If it is going to give you bad dreams I suggest you look away ! Remember, these innocent girls want to keep this stuff private, and don't want perverts gaping at their spread out crotches !


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Ya know sometimes I honestly do feel a bit weird when I post in this particular thread, but this is all just for fun & ain't that serious so whatevs.
:leo Leggo


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Also props to NastyYaffa for the following goldmine. #Trill 



































:neymar


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Ah you beat me to it, a series of great spreads in that match.

I wonder what that orangish coating is on her inner upper thighs ?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

You men... Such funny photos ahah!


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Ah you beat me to it, a series of great spreads in that match.
> 
> I wonder what that orangish coating is on her inner upper thighs ?


Could be just dry skin... Sounds gross but I have gotten orangish/brown spot on my shoulder once? Wont go unless you get some good old cream for it! LOL

[Sorry about double posting.]


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Addychu said:


> Could be just dry skin... Sounds gross but I have gotten orangish/brown spot on my shoulder once? Wont go unless you get some good old cream for it! LOL
> 
> [Sorry about double posting.]


Best theory so far ... I know dry skin can hurt and can be easily aggravated especially with an active person like her. too, her fair skin tone may make her more vulnerable to this as well.

Why just in the crotch though ?? No, I'm kidding, dry skin can happen anywhere ,,, Right ?


----------



## cocaineblues (Jan 29, 2015)

HornSnaggle said:


> Not sure what your problem or purpose is JD, you are free to have your views but to continuously post your displeasure really only keeps bumping this thread so more and more can see it.
> If you ran a poll you'd be slammed about 100 to 2, so you are in the extreme minority.
> 
> If you think this thread is out of line, try reporting it. If that don't work then don't look if womans crotches bother you so much. Many of these woman if not most are exhibitionist hussy's and would be offended if you didn't look at what they are flashing on a weekly basis.
> ...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa is a god for getting those shots from that match.

Dat Paige. :trips5


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Not the best of spreads, but had to get a few in with this 1 off outfit


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Keepin the flame alive with more pilfered gifs


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Finally got around to watching takeover, here is a view of flairs girl


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

HornSnaggle said:


>



I want AJ vs Paige in Ultimate Surrender match. Please.:bigphil


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

more diva stills


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> Keepin the flame alive with more pilfered gifs


that first pic tho


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't no gifs of this


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

That one was tough, fast action so a bit blurry plus the damn rope got in the way of the best shot


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

HornSnaggle said:


> That one was tough, fast action so a bit blurry plus the damn rope got in the way of the best shot


:grin2:


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Some quality spreads from AJ & Nikki 3/17/15 - Most from Nikki as usual.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Two More of Alexa Bliss


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Just now getting around to watching WM, here are some highlights from the divas match


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

In the last pic AJ looks as if she's in a porn flick


----------



## crackdown (Mar 31, 2015)

cm punk gonna like it


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Sum mo


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha read our minds in this pic


----------



## YogiTheClasher (Jan 23, 2016)

I Love When AJ,Brie And Nikki Legs Spread ?


----------

